# Orienteering - club competition



## Copepod (Mar 16, 2015)

For those outside the world of orienteering, the words Compass Sport Cup and Compass Sport Trophy don't mean much. They're inter club competitions for large and small clubs respectively. Yesterday was regional heat day. Regional heats have to be held outside regions of competing clubs, to lessen chance of unfair advantage by knowing mapped areas.

I know of at least 2 people with type 1 diabetes who competed yesterday. A young man from East Anglia ran at Sherwood Pines in Nottinghamshire, but sadly his club didn't get through to finals. I ran at Hamsterley Common in NE England, and my club will be competing at final in Lake District in October. The 2 others in the carshare contributed far more points than me, but it's a case of having people in all possible age / sex classes is the way to club success. 

Please don't feel you have to compete in big competitions, unless you want to. People usually begin with small low key local events, and some never travel further to bigger events. There's always a choice of courses at each event. It's a sport where you compete at the level you feel comfortable.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2015)

Hamsterly forest is brill for Mountain biking & have been lots. Sounds good Copepod. We used to go & watch the RAC rally there in the middle of the night with Audi quatros In the good old days  Good for you !


----------



## Copepod (Mar 16, 2015)

Plenty of mountain bikers at Hamsterley Forest yesterday, as always. Orienteering courses were on open moorland, with no tracks apart from a couple used by farmers to deliver fodder to their sheep, who remained on the moor, unconcerned by people running across heather - or rather moving forwards as quickly as possible and falling into holes hidden by heather of varying height. Walk from assembly area to start and back from finish were taped to keep orienteers on foot away from mountain bikers on narrow tracks as far as possible. Good to see a forest area used by so many active people. 

Rally races are a bit different, as noise does carry, but not so many people who are neither rally participants nor spectators at night.


----------

